# Freelance Mix & Mastering Engineer available



## kurtvanzo (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey Composers, 

20 years experience mixing and mastering in Los Angeles on Films, TV, Trailers, and albums both live and virtual. Pro Tools studio with the latest software and plugins to make your mix shine. Fab Filter, Kush Audio. iZotope, Sound Toys, Lexicon, Altiverb, Spaces, Waves full bundles. Can mix from audio tracks or midi, with VE Pro, Kontakt, UVI, UHe, Spectrasonics instruments, samples from Spitfire Audio, Cinesamples, Orchestral Tools, Sample Modeling, Project Sam, Performance Samples, Cinematic Studios, Soniccouture, East West, Audiobro, and much more. 

Give me tracks and some samples of your favorite mixes and I'll deliver a mix you can be proud of. I just want to find composers who need a great mixer, so as they get bigger projects they know who they can rely on. I'll work with any budget (within reason) and am happy to start with a test.

All the best on your tracks!

-Kurt

Kurt Vanzo
Sound Design/ Mix/ Mastering
[email protected]


----------



## MANUELE VANZI (Oct 25, 2018)

hi! i sent you a mail, thanks!


----------



## fiestared (Oct 30, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> Hey Composers,
> 
> 20 years experience mixing and mastering in Los Angeles on Films, TV, Trailers, and albums both live and virtual. Pro Tools studio with the latest software and plugins to make your mix shine. Fab Filter, Kush Audio. iZotope, Sound Toys, Lexicon, Altiverb, Spaces, Waves full bundles. Can mix from audio tracks or midi, with VE Pro, Kontakt, UVI, UHe, Spectrasonics instruments, samples from Spitfire Audio, Cinesamples, Orchestral Tools, Sample Modeling, Project Sam, Performance Samples, Cinematic Studios, Soniccouture, East West, Audiobro, and much more.
> 
> ...


Hi, do you have a web site ? Thanks


----------

